# "Gladly pay you tuesday ....... "



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

During my bout with siactica I managed to get this almost done. My wife painted the colored stones. I GOTTA LUV HER


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Jerry
That looks really cool!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Larry


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome Jerry!!! Just awesome!!! I'll take a triple cheezeburger, a large fries, and a chocolate malt pleaze!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

AWESOME !!! Details are great!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Gots to have me spinache...aye, aye, aye.....*

Jerry that is a Very Neat Wimpy burger JOINT!

I will have what slotcarman is having please! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Hold the Olive Oil...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Jerry,
That's a cool lookin burger stand!!! Great team effort. :thumbsup:

I could go for some fries and a shake right now....


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*WTG Cindy Bear....*

A better scale modeler and sweeter than the average bear!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That's some cool graphic tile work!!! RM


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Very Nice Jerry!! Your wife has a very steady hand!! And I'll have two cheeseburgers and a coke please!!! YummY! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Super detail and a really great looking structure. That is awesome, and so is the teamwork that created it. Sweet!!!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Excellent work Mrs Win!


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great detail & good place for a slot car cruise night!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Give me two as well! We had a fast food joint back in the 70's that had a similar paint job, freakin' fantastic. They even had the drive up and order from your car from that 2-way speaker setup and then they'd deliver. Ahhh the good ole days.  rr


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:Just needs some cool rides in the parking lot !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

That is one amazingly cool looking Burger Stand! The colored stone walls give it a great period feel. You are way lucky to have a talented wife that shares your hobby. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :hat: :hat:

BTW, I'd like two double cheeseburgers with grilled onion and please leave the buns on the grill while them burgers sizzle! Oh, let's add the house special onion rings and a large vat of CocaCola. :freak::freak:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

resinmonger said:


> That is one amazingly cool looking Burger Stand! The colored stone walls give it a great period feel. You are way lucky to have a talented wife that shares your hobby. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :hat: :hat:
> 
> BTW, I'd like two double cheeseburgers with grilled onion and please leave the buns on the grill while them burgers sizzle! Oh, let's add the house special onion rings and a large vat of CocaCola. :freak::freak:


Sorry Resin ....... we only serve Pepsi. :woohoo:


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Future Inspiration*

For your next Burger stand


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

I like it. nice job


----------

